# I'm hit!



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Fellow Puffers, I never thought it would happen to me but I too have fallen victim to the flurry of bombings launched across this site lately.

I started a thread last week requesting yard gar recommendations. I was looking for suggestions for low budget smokes (cost less than my wife's daily vanilla latte) that I could puff while distracted by yard work without feeling bad about not giving them my full attention. Well, @poppajon75 went above and beyond providing suggestions and sent me a sampler of his go-to budget smokes to try along with a new Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter.

Like Dino said this morning on your anniversary thread - You're good people, Bro. Thanks for hooking a brother up and turning me on to some new sticks. Can't wait to send 'em up in smoke.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice job @poppajon75


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Enjoy. Given the intent of the package, if you don't like one.... pitch it.
Except for the Diesel, that's really good  
Actually, I enjoy them all and, hope you find something you like for a good budget smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Class Act @poppajon75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Very nice hit !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice job Jon

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Now that's how you celebrate an anniversary! Slap around the new guy! 😄


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Way To Go!! Nice Hit!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Enjoy. Given the intent of the package, if you don't like one.... pitch it.
> Except for the Diesel, that's really good
> Actually, I enjoy them all and, hope you find something you like for a good budget smoke.


Totally agree with the "Except for the Diesel..."! I've recently had my first one. I avoided them for a long time because someone told me they were "too strong". I was gifted a single Diesel Diesel to try and loved it. It really wasn't that strong after all; medium at best and I've missed out all this time!:crying: 
Very nice hit Jon!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice Jon.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

This was intended to be an anonymous bomb but, in my exhaustive state last week I accidentally PMed @NightFish instead of @OneStrangeOne when I was searching for an address to send to. I completely told on myself and, blew my cover in one shot. It made for a good laugh for those in the know at the time.
The cutter was something that @Hudabear had done for me last year as part of a welcome to PUFF package he sent me. They're great for a take along as they're inexpensive and, effective. If that one works out for you the stainless model is a great cutter as well.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Some good sticks in that yard gar sampler. You don't see that immortal posted very often. Can't beat them for the price. If your wondering you get them from famous. Think it's a site exclusive smoke. Another budget friendly smoke are the infernos. Also a famous exclusive. These are garage worthy smokes but can be used in the yard on a pinch.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> This was intended to be an anonymous bomb but, in my exhaustive state last week I accidentally PMed NightFish instead of OneStrangeOne when I was searching for an address to send to. I completely told on myself and, blew my cover in one shot. It made for a good laugh for those in the know at the time.


Yep, that was pretty funny. You may have blown the mystery factor but the surprise was definitely still there. The whole thing was a very unexpected and thoughtful gesture. Much appreciated.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't mention it bro. Just pay it forward one day to another looking to find something different.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done Jon !


----------

